# Eskrima training dvd?



## hemlock2010 (Jul 18, 2012)

Can anyone recommend an eskrima training dvd?  I'm not expecting it to make me proficient; I just want something that teaches the basic strikes and movements in a reasonably understandable way.

Thanks!


----------



## Blindside (Jul 18, 2012)

Does it have to be Modern Arnis? (You are in the MA section).


----------



## hemlock2010 (Jul 18, 2012)

No, not necessarily MA, but I thought the MA people would have a useful perspective on what's out there.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't generally recommend training DVDs, but a series that I like is the Dog Brothers first series "real contact stickfighting," particularly the first four.

http://dogbrothers.com/store/index.php?cPath=37&osCsid=b968eec5d232a28d3229a3e6894ba155


----------



## DragonMind (Jul 23, 2012)

I highly recommend Dan Anderson's videos & books. For what you want, look at the Fast Track series.
http://www.danandersonkarate.com/shopping/


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 24, 2012)

I just posted up a free DVD download at my website, www.danandersonkarate.com.  This would be a good, not to mention cost effective way of satisfying your curiosity.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 24, 2012)

Dan Anderson said:


> I just posted up a free DVD download at my website, www.danandersonkarate.com.  This would be a good, not to mention cost effective way of satisfying your curiosity.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson



Mr. Anderson, I'm rolling through your site and don't see a free download. Can you point to the page where it lies? Thanks!


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 25, 2012)

Neat site, Mr. Anderson.

Shesulsa, perhaps he means this link in his store?  http://www.danandersonkarate.com/shopping/product_info.php?cPath=34&products_id=69


----------



## Instructor (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice website Dan!


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 25, 2012)

His instructions via Facebook:



> Hi All,
> 
> The Free DVD download is an MPEG-4 file.  I re-downloaded it to my  computer to make sure all was okay with it.  I open it with Windows  Media Player and it plays just fine.  This is the url to get it from: http://www.danandersonkarate.com/shopping/index.php?cPath=34
> 
> Walk through the instructions and if you are a first time registrant,  register and it will take you back to the sign in page.  Then enter your  email and password as a registered shopper and continue the process.   When I get a notification you have registered for a download, I will  process it on my end and you will receive an email whereby you can  download it.  When you go to the download page, click on the title of  the DVD itself and the download will begin.  The zip file is 757 mg so  it will take a little while for the download to complete.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 26, 2012)

DragonMind said:


> I highly recommend Dan Anderson's videos & books. For what you want, look at the Fast Track series.
> http://www.danandersonkarate.com/shopping/



I agree here with Barry.  I have several of Dan's books and his DVDs and they are very good, especially for what it sounds like you are looking for, beginning level material presented in a clear manner.

As reference books go his books rank among my favorites, his DVDs aren't fancy just pretty practical with good instruction.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 26, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> Mr. Anderson, I'm rolling through your site and don't see a free download. Can you point to the page where it lies? Thanks!


These are the instructions I posted on Facebook.  Hope this helps.

A. You go to this link ​http://www.danandersonkarate.com/shopping/index.php?cPath=34&osCsid=6urp7dmd9d3dfbc2lpd7bms685 and order the download. On the payment option be sure to mark "Check/Money order". If you are not already registered as a customer, do so. It will then return you to the same page and then you enter your email and password in the "Returning customer" section and you can proceed.
B. You get an email saying it is pending.
C. I receive a notice that your order is pending.
D. I go to my site and change your pending notice to processing.
E. You should get an email that states your order is "processing"
F. You click on the link which is after "Detailed invoice:"
G. This takes you to a page where you scroll down to where it says Download links
H. Right below that it will have the title of the video: 50th Anniversary of the Founding
of Modern Arnis DVD
I. THAT is the link you click on to get the video.

I am currently working on a possible simplified method of ordering this video because I want 100% satisfaction.

PS - I got the next video to convert for a free download. This is a 1983 instructional video I made and has 4-5 matches on it including a match with Steve "Nasty" Anderson. I'll let you know when I get it up for you.​


----------

